# Maxima 89 new battery keeps dying



## npirzada (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a Maxima 89 and just got a new battery, but after having new battery in twice and the car works for couple of months and then the battery dies again. It looks like a battery power leak somewhere, but I cannot figure it out. I recently disabled the power window motor since it stopped working and also took out the fuse for it, but this problem continues. Any one has any idea how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Naveed


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There's no telling exactly what the problem is on a 15 year old car...

I suggest putting an ammeter in line with your battery cable, then slowly pull and replace the fuses in the box one by one until the current draw stops. that's the best way to hunt it down.


----------

